# Ellie refusing to step outside in rain. Any ideas??



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

hi all, everything has been great so far. She hasn't had any accidents, getting much more comfortable being around the noises. We are creating her SLOWLY as she has had a lot of stresses this past week I feel. She's been in an hour yesterday and cried for 5 minutes only then slept. 

Today with her potty time she wouldn't step foot out the door with the rain. I carried her out she tried to sprint right back in. Even with an umbrella. I tried to make it fun and use treats etc but no luck. Does anyone have any thoughts or ways they got their pup out in the rain?? Thanks guys!


----------



## bonecutter (Jan 14, 2015)

Jimi had the same issues. We had him at 7 weeks. He's 4 months now. I was just persistent with going out in the rain. Didn't want any accidents so the first time I just kept going out every few minutes. We have small dry patch under the eaves and I would put him there. I went out with him each time. Things got better when I started walking him. I started taking him for a short walk each morning rain or shine at about 9 weeks. He still doesn't like it in the rain but because I'm with him it works out. We're now in the routine so while I get a little push back in the rain we get it done.


----------



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

bonecutter said:


> Jimi had the same issues. We had him at 7 weeks. He's 4 months now. I was just persistent with going out in the rain. Didn't want any accidents so the first time I just kept going out every few minutes. We have small dry patch under the eaves and I would put him there. I went out with him each time. Things got better when I started walking him. I started taking him for a short walk each morning rain or shine at about 9 weeks. He still doesn't like it in the rain but because I'm with him it works out. We're now in the routine so while I get a little push back in the rain we get it done.


Thanks, I'm going to continue to take her out because she has been absolutely superb with the potty so far. I'll let you know.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Don't laugh......... Dharma at 2 still hates going out in the rain. She has a Chilly Dog rain slicker that she has worn since she was just little. She likes to wear it and gets all talkative and wiggly when I put it on her. She still tries to duck under the golf umbrella when I take her for walks. Yes the answer is just to keep making them go out and act like nothing is wrong even if you don't feel that way. I just put on my Hunter Boots, my rain coat, and take the sturdy golf umbrella and go for a short walk off of the property so that Dharma can't duck back in the house.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sch - you just got the best advice ever !!!!!!! a V goes where you go !!!!!! out the front door - never ask a V 2do what you are unwilling 2do ! PIKE @ 7 rain sleet snow - below 0 - he goes where I go - because he TRUSTS me - SIMPLE- !!


----------

